

Show HN: imgsea – image sharing made beautiful. - arjitc

Hey guys!<p>My friend, Abhishek and I (Arjit) have been working on our new image sharing service &quot;imgsea&quot; we have worked on imgsea for about 3 months now and have coded the site from ground up, we use the popular CSS framework Bootstrap for our website&#x27;s UI.<p>Currently we have the following features enabled :<p>1. Ability to upload images (YAY!)<p>2. Ability to create a custom album out of your uploaded images<p>3. Ability for users to comment on your images<p>4. Timeline like image display layout (TimeFlow)<p>5. Share picture on social networks (Facebook etc)<p>6. Passwords hashed with Crypt<p>7. Multiple image upload at once<p>What&#x27;s coming ?<p>1. Social networking functions like Private messaging, chat, friend list and a wall like feature.<p>2. Ability to download all your pictures in 1 go (.zip)<p>3. SSL&#x2F;HTTPS secured login (top priority at the moment)<p>4. Multiple image serving VPSes to serve images from multiple locations to ease off the load on the main host and serve images faster as well.<p>5. Drag &amp; Drop upload<p>So what&#x27;s the current limits?<p>Currently the only limits are each image is limited to a max of 20 MB.<p>What we would like ?<p>Report any and every bug you find :) at 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;arjitc&#x2F;imgsea-v2&#x2F;issues?status=new&amp;status=open<p>We&#x27;re open to suggestions&#x2F;feedback&#x2F;criticism and feature requests as well.<p>Finally the link to imgsea,
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgsea.com<p>Thanks :D
======
ScottWhigham
My suggestion: go get a non-technical person, sit them down with a laptop, and
give them the url. Don't tell them what it is or anything else. Watch how they
react + interact. IMO you have some significant UX issues and you'd do
yourself a favor if your testing included non-technical users.

------
bramm
I was able to create an account, but I was not able to upload any pictures. I
just got a blank page.

------
robmate
Clickable: [http://imgsea.com](http://imgsea.com)

